# Sig Request



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

Fighters: Chuck Liddell, Rich Franklin

Photos You Want Used: I'll look around

Main Text: BloodJunkie

Sub Text: "Play for blood, why that's just my game"

Color(s): Red/Black/Gray

I'll try and find some pictures that I want to use and post them up a little later. Thanks Niko!!


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

BloodJunkie said:


> Fighters: Chuck Liddell, Rich Franklin
> 
> Photos You Want Used: I'll look around
> 
> ...



How is this bro.


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

Thats right on the money Niko! Your awesome. I couldn't picture it better in my head. How much?


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

500.00 bro..


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks so much Niko. That sig is the shiznit.:thumb02:


----------

